# Gulenko exlains DCNH



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

What conclusions do you make out of this?


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

It seem that it is not that disconnected from Socionics afterall. 
Fe+Te = D. 
Se+Ne=C. 
Ti+Fi=N. 
Si+Ni=H.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> It seem that it is not that disconnected from Socionics afterall.
> Fe+Te = D.
> Se+Ne=C.
> Ti+Fi=N.
> Si+Ni=H.


... and it is not just about groups, it partly explains why some duals work and others don't.


This is Viktor's current viewpoint.

D: strengthened Te and Se (plus Fe)

C: strengthened Ne and Fe (plus Se)

N: strengthened Ti and Si (plus Fi)

H: strengthened Ni and Fi (plus Si)


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Tellus said:


> ... and it is not just about groups, it partly explains why some duals work and others don't.
> 
> 
> This is Viktor's current viewpoint.
> ...



Why did Viktor change it? 

The original made more sense and more directly corresponded to the temperaments. 

In the original:
D: Strengthened E and P (plus F)
C: Strengthened F and I (plus E)
N: Strengthened R and L (plus T)
H: Strengthened T and S (plus R)

In summary, D strengthens extraverted rational functions, C strengthens extraverted irrational functions, N strengthens introverted rational functions, and H strengthens introverted irrational functions. The third function in parenthesis is sort of like a ‘finishing touch.’ 

This is why the dichotomies defining DCNH subtypes are what they are. Think of it as a temperament strengthening. 
D is contact (extraversion), terminal (rational), and connecting (dynamic) = Ej temperament
C is contact (extraversion), initial (irrational), and ignoring (static) = Ep temperament
N is distant (introversion), terminal (rational), and ignoring (static) = Ij temperament
H is distant (introversion), initial (irrational), and connecting (dynamic) = Ip temperament


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm no longer sure what my DCNH subtype would be. I seem to strengthen Fi role and Ne creative a bit. In the old system that would be N-Fi or C-Ne. In the new system H or C. 

When I look at how Gulenko describes the dichotomies, I'm clearly distant >> Contact. I'm all about avoiding potential dangers and threats. Which means N or H subtype.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Hrm. The things he says are Russian I think? I can't follow the video :/


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Hrm. The things he says are Russian I think? I can't follow the video :/


I think the woman is translating? I have no idea, lol.

I found it very hard to follow as well.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

The Exception said:


> I'm no longer sure what my DCNH subtype would be. I seem to strengthen Fi role and Ne creative a bit. In the old system that would be N-Fi or C-Ne. In the new system H or C.
> 
> When I look at how Gulenko describes the dichotomies, I'm clearly distant >> Contact. I'm all about avoiding potential dangers and threats. Which means N or H subtype.


He did not change the dichotomies, so use them and you will get your correct subtype.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

The Exception said:


> Why did Viktor change it?


They talk about this at 1:09:40. After further consultations and experiments Viktor concluded that the 2006 paper was partly inaccurate.



> The original made more sense and more directly corresponded to the temperaments.
> 
> In the original:
> D: Strengthened E and P (plus F)
> ...


Why would 'terminal' correspond to 'rational'? Why would 'connecting' correspond to 'dynamic'?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Tellus said:


> They talk about this at 1:09:40. After further consultations and experiments Viktor concluded that the 2006 paper was partly inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would 'terminal' correspond to 'rational'? Why would 'connecting' correspond to 'dynamic'?



Here's what Wikisocion has to say. System of DCNH Subtypes - Wikisocion


Three pairs of dichotomiesFirst dichotomy: *contacting/distancing*.
The first pole of this dichotomy represents the predominance of the need for contact and interaction, and the second pole represents the need to distance. Clearly expressed extroverts, as well as extroverted introverts, fall into the "contacting" category. Clearly expressed introverts, as well as introvertedextroverts – those extroverts who avoid intensive contact – fall into the distancing category. The scale of vertness is thus split into four inner gradations.
Second dichotomy: *terminating/initiating*.
I understand "terminating" as the ability to finish what was started and a tendency towards ordering/regulation, and "initiating" as the opposite tendency to initiate and to easily move on to something else, with an accompanying disorder in matters and affairs. As you see, this is a concretization of the already familiar to the reader dichotomy rationality/irrationality. It would be incorrect to think that pristine order reigns in the house of any person of rational type, that this person very clearly plans everything, and that any person of irrational type throws around his things and gets burdened by planning. In reality, between two of these extreme poles there are two more intervening gradations.
Clearly expressed rationals and orderly irrationals belong to the "terminating" pole, while clearly expressed irrationals and disorderly rationals belong to the "initiating" pole.
And the third additional dichotomy is *connecting/ignoring*.
The basis for this scale is assumed to be the level of sensitivity to changes in the environment. Connectors are very sensitive to such changes, whereas ignorers, as the name suggests, are capable of not paying any attention to this. This polarity is the subtype refinement of the classical dichotomystatic/dynamic.
Combining these three scales, we obtain the following *four subtypes*:


Contacting, Terminating, Connecting - Dominant Subtype (D);
Contacting, Initiating, Ignoring - Creative Subtype (C);
Distancing, Terminating, Ignoring - Normalizing Subtype (N);
Distancing, Initiation, Connecting - Harmonizing Subtype (H).


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

The Exception said:


> Here's what Wikisocion has to say. System of DCNH Subtypes - Wikisocion
> 
> 
> *Three pairs of dichotomies*
> ...


Yes... but does 'terminating' really correspond to 'rationality´? Do you think "ability to finish what was started" fits LII-D and LII-N? Consider the process/result dichotomy. LII is a 'result' type!

I like contact/distancing and connecting/ignoring dichotomies better, so the dominant subtype is more extroverted and more dynamic. That makes sense. BUT how does this affect the functions in Model A? 

N.B. Extraversion and extratimness is not the same thing in Socionics!


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

If the change in viewpoints is relatively new, then it corresponds to Model G, not Model A.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Jeremy8419 said:


> If the change in viewpoints is relatively new, then it corresponds to Model G, not Model A.


Yes, DCNH 2016 corresponds to Model G. Ne supports/energizes Fe, or the other way around: 

Ne -> Fe, Fe ->Ne, ->Fe....Ne->, or ->Ne....Fe->

However, I think this is inaccurate. Ben (from the Model G Facebook group, and Youtube videos) is LII-N (according to me), and he has an obvious Fe. Viktor Gulenko is LII-C, and he has an obvious Ne.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Tellus said:


> Yes, DCNH 2016 corresponds to Model G. Ne supports/energizes Fe, or the other way around:
> 
> Ne -> Fe, Fe ->Ne, ->Fe....Ne->, or ->Ne....Fe->
> 
> However, I think this is inaccurate. Ben (from the Model G Facebook group, and Youtube videos) is LII-N (according to me), and he has an obvious Fe. Viktor Gulenko is LII-C, and he has an obvious Ne.


He has an obvious Se+


----------

